# Swing for the fences...



## Taraz (Nov 24, 2013)

http://www.moneysense.ca/save/tfsa/the-great-tfsa-race-penny-stock-investor

Anyone have a promising Canadian penny stock (i.e.. gambling) TFSA pick?


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

You can probably double up buying gambling stocks


----------

